# Who can make me a KL3 or KL5 head with MC-E or P7?



## abuhannibal (Dec 31, 2008)

With good heatsinking, regulation nice but not necessary, can be single mode but if there is a way to give it 2-3 modes then I'd like to talk about it. KL3 head is preferred b/c of lower cost, if possible. I do need for it to be able to run on 7.4 volts (2 18500's.) No huge rush, but if anyone out there wants to take this on, please send me a PM. Thanks!

-- Bob :green:


----------



## Crenshaw (Jan 2, 2009)

if you havnt already considered sending Milkyspit a PM, then do so...

Crenshaw


----------



## datiLED (Jan 2, 2009)

Crenshaw said:


> if you havnt already considered sending Milkyspit a PM, then do so...
> 
> Crenshaw


 
Milkyspit was who I thought of when I read the thread title, too. I know that he builds custom drivers that should be able to give you exactly what you want.


----------



## donn_ (Jan 2, 2009)

I just got one from Milky. KL3 with a 4-stage Acorn driver with optional miser mode, driving an MC-E from 2xLi-Ions or 3x primaries.

http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/showpost.php?p=2763449&postcount=369


----------



## abuhannibal (Jan 3, 2009)

Donn,

Wow, that's exactly what I want. I already had a message into Milky but will send another one. Thanks!


----------

